# Adding wiki to dbstalk for community managed static content



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

Has anyone considered adding a wiki to dbstalk to allow community members to manage frequently updated information not suited for breaking up in a discussion?

For example, tips and tricks/how to instructions, FAQs.

I use wikis extensively at work and they are great for this type of information which should be regularly updated but not suited for threaded discussion.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Kind of like a knowledge base?  http://ekb.dbstalk.com/

Seriously, I'm always in favor of more FAQs on more topics, and you could probably hang a lot of current and past threads on some wiki tree as the best known answers to a whole bunch of topics.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

We have been asked a lot for such things on AVS, but the answer is always no thank you. Why? Because we want the people here posting and chatting. Even the members on AVS when it was brought up said the same thing. Not to mention you also have to police it to be sure it is current when giving such information in a form like that. Here, others can correct information right away.

In a nut shell, a forum system is like a live wiki and more.

My .02


----------



## richardeholder (Dec 7, 2005)

David Bott said:


> We have been asked a lot for such things on AVS, but the answer is always no thank you. Why? Because we want the people here posting and chatting. Even the members on AVS when it was brought up said the same thing. Not to mention you also have to police it to be sure it is current when giving such information in a form like that. Here, others can correct information right away.
> 
> In a nut shell, a forum system is like a live wiki and more.
> 
> My .02


Yes, agree, lots of good information in the threads, but it takes a lot of reading to consolidate the information for easy consumption. And agree you have to police it, but that's the beauty of a community like dbstalk, the users who care will monitor, revise, refine and block those few users who abuse.

And my suggestion all along was to add a wiki as a companion, not a replacement.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

David Bott said:


> We have been asked a lot for such things on AVS, but the answer is always no thank you. Why? Because we want the people here posting and chatting. Even the members on AVS when it was brought up said the same thing. Not to mention you also have to police it to be sure it is current when giving such information in a form like that. Here, others can correct information right away.
> 
> In a nut shell, a forum system is like a live wiki and more.
> 
> My .02


David, with your posts in this thread at AVS http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/archive/index.php/t-917548.html it looks like your opinion on wikis have changed.

Could you/we explore the possibility of adding a wiki here?

DBSTalk has grown so much over the past two years, not just in users but the amount of knowledge that is buried in threads. Much of that knowledge is like a lost treasure, buried forever due to the poor search abilities of vBulletin.

I honestly believe that adding a wiki to DBSTalk, would take the site to a new level and make it stand out from the rest of the crowd.

Here is a link to an actively supported one that integrates with vBulletin. http://www.crackedeggstudios.com/vault.php?egg=The+Arsenal:CES+VaultWiki It does however look like it needs version 3.7.0, while the current one here is 3.6.0.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hello Robert:

Have yet to find one that works with this Vb software that is integrated cleanly. Also it would be a lot more for the mods to maintain. People tend to take Wiki inforamtion as gospel sometimes, even more than just thread posts, which could also lead to more issues based on incorrect inforamtion. 

It is still being looked into however as we come across items. And thanks for the link. Sorry to say it seems no one is using that software based on the post count on their own site.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

David Bott said:


> Hello Robert:
> 
> Have yet to find one that works with this Vb software that is integrated cleanly. Also it would be a lot more for the mods to maintain. People tend to take Wiki inforamtion as gospel sometimes, even more than just thread posts, which could also lead to more issues based on incorrect inforamtion.
> 
> It is still being looked into however as we come across items. And thanks for the link. Sorry to say it seems no one is using that software based on the post count on their own site.


Fair enough on the integration with vBulletin.

However, the beauty of a wiki is that it is pretty much self policing by design. At first there will be some serious bumps and pot holes in the road, but as more people use it and content is added and critiqued, I think things will smooth out.

I do appreciate keeping an open mind about a wiki here.

Now I'd like to ask for a favor. If I were to get a domain and setup a wiki, would it be possible to add a link to it, similar to the EKB link and/or be able to post links to it?

I don't want to take anything away from DBSTalk, just want to have a easily searchable repository of information.

Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The EKB started as an open swiki but got locked down after someone hacked a bunch of pages (the original swiki.net host site has been gone for years). Content can now be added or corrected by contacting any of the EKB editors who are always open to suggestion: TNGTony for channel charts, myself for equipment, and Raymie for the News Monitor.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Now I'd like to ask for a favor. If I were to get a domain and setup a wiki, would it be possible to add a link to it, similar to the EKB link and/or be able to post links to it?


Please contact Chris Blount via PM for further discussion.

Thanks,


----------

